# gibt es kotfressende fische oder andere tiere



## friesenlady (26. Juni 2008)

hallo
gibt es irgendwelche fische ,die kot essen oder __ schnecken oder was auch immer?
ich denke mal nicht das der filter, die am boden liegende kotfaden erwischt, deswegen möchte ich auf natürliche weise den teichboden sauber halten.
weiß irgendjemand rat?
grüße


----------



## Digicat (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: gibt es kotfressende fische oder andere tiere*

Servus Friesenlady

Herzlich Willkommen  

Deine Frage nach Ausscheidungsfressenden Fischen kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten  . Die Fischexperten werden sich aber sicher noch melden.

Möchte ich dir aber einen Tipp geben:

Nimm die Goldis aus dem "Mini-Teichlein"

die werden zu groß für deinen Teich
die züchten wie die Karnickel
die bringen deinen Wasserhaushalt aus dem Gleichgewicht
du wirst dich dadurch vor Algen nicht retten können
wo bringst du sie im Winter unter
und vorallem, das ist nicht Artgerecht (stell dir vor du würdest zu viert in einem 10m² Zimmer leben müssen)

Warum willst du dein Teichlein so "klinisch" sauber halten, soll das vielleicht ein "Freiluft Aquarium" sein  .


----------



## matzeed7 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: gibt es kotfressende fische oder andere tiere*

Die einzige Erfahrung die ich gemacht habe, ist die, dass ich in meinem Teich zusätzlich Gründlinge eingesetzt habe. Sie sind relativ unscheinbar, fressen aber die Reste weg die die Koi nicht gefunden haben. Zusätzlich kümmern sie sie noch um die ganzen Krabbelficher und halten die in Schach. Kot fressen sie aber nicht. Dafür vermehren sie sich viel zu schnell. Ich bekomme sie aber nicht mehr aus meinen Teich raus:crazy


----------



## Christine (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: gibt es kotfressende fische oder andere tiere*

Hallo Friesenlady,

mach Dir mal keine Sorgen - Du hast ja in Deiner 250-Liter-Wanne neben den 4 Goldis auch noch __ Muscheln und Garnelen. Wenn Du sie ordentlich fütterst, gibt es bald einen großen Knall und Du kannst alles geschlossen auf dem Kompost entsorgen.


----------



## katja (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: gibt es kotfressende fische oder andere tiere*



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Friesenlady, Du hast ja in Deiner 250-Liter-Wanne neben den 4 Goldis auch noch __ Muscheln und Garnelen.




ist da vor lauter besatz überhaupt noch platz für wasser? 



 


@friesenlady: auch wenn du uns und das forum nun doof findest und das nicht hören möchtest oder verstehen kannst, gib deinen ganzen besatz ab und freu dich an den pflanzen und allem getier, was von alleine kommt!!!


----------



## ösiwilli (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: gibt es kotfressende fische oder andere tiere*

wer soll dann eigentlich den Kot der sch...fressenden Teichbewohner fressen 
wird das so eine Art lebendes Perpetuum Mobile??

LG-Willi - den Du ganz schön ins Grübeln gebracht hast


----------



## lollo (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: gibt es kotfressende fische oder andere tiere*



			
				ösiwilli schrieb:
			
		

> wer soll dann eigentlich den Kot der sch...fressenden Teichbewohner fressen:



diese Nährstoffe werden dann von den Pflanzen aufgefressen. (verarbeitet) 

Und was sagt uns das?  Immer genügend Pflanzen einsetzten.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: gibt es kotfressende fische oder andere tiere*

Hallo zusammen!

Ihr gebt es der Friesenlady aber wieder richtig!  

Aber leider Friesenlady, .............. haben alle recht!  

Gib deinen Fischen, Muscheln und Garnelen eine gute Überlebungsmöglichkeit.




Gib sie dahin, wo Du sie her hast.

.


----------



## ösiwilli (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: gibt es kotfressende fische oder andere tiere*



			
				lollo schrieb:
			
		

> diese Nährstoffe werden dann von den Pflanzen aufgefressen. (verarbeitet)



Aber warum müssen die vorher durch eine Kette von Kotfressern (Fisch - Kot -fischkotfressender Fisch - Kot -kotvomfischkotfressendemfisch fressende Schnecke - Kot  =  Nährstoff)   

LG-Willi @Lothar: Tschuldigung,ist nicht ganz ernst gemeint , mit den Pflanzen hast Du natürlich absolut recht


----------



## friesenlady (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: gibt es kotfressende fische oder andere tiere*

nee ich möchte mir ja einen größeren teich bauen und da dann die fischis rein.
im moment ist es mehr eine übergangslösung.
der spätere teich soll ca 1000l besser noch 2000l haben.
wenn die fischis zu groß werden kann ich sie noch immer bei einen eltern in den großen 10000l teich tun.
ich wollte nur eben einen recht kotfreien teich haben und wollte daher wissen,ob es die pflanzen allein schaffen den kot zu vernichten.


----------



## Digicat (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: gibt es kotfressende fische oder andere tiere*

Servus Friesenlady



> ich wollte nur eben einen recht kotfreien teich haben


Dann verbieten sich Fische  



> ob es die pflanzen allein schaffen den kot zu vernichten


Ein klares nein.

Könntest du uns ein paar Angaben und Fotos von deinem Teich geben.
Es ist sehr schwer zu helfen mit den wenigen Infos.

Wie alt ist das Teichlein ?
Wieviele Pflanzen hast im Teichlein ?
Verwendest du einen Filter ?
Wassertest schon gemacht ?
Welche Werte ?

Was passiert mit den Tieren im Winter, werden sie in ein Aquarium übersiedelt oder kaufst du dir dann im Frühjahr neue  .

Ich habe ja selbst auch so ein Teichlein, 200 Liter, aber ich wäre nie auf die Idee gekommen dort Fische, Garnelen und Muschlen einzusetzen.

Ich quartiere bei meinem Mini sogar die Pflanzen in eine Winter-Ruhestätte um, denn er würde durchfrieren, auch die Rhizome und dann hätten sie das zeitliche gesegnet, aber dafür hänge ich zu sehr an den Pflanzen  .


----------



## friesenlady (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: gibt es kotfressende fische oder andere tiere*

nee ich meine ja nicht den 200l teich sondern nachher den großem mit 1000l oder mehr.
aber der ist erst einmal in planung.
im 200l sind 3 schleierschwänze und 3 große teichmuscheln. die fische,wenn sie zu groß sind, was ich nicht glaube,da sie sehr klein bleiben, tut ich in einen anderen teich dann.
also nochmal es geht nicht um den miniteich sondern um den großen.
für den großen würde ich natürlich einen filter mit uvc benutzen. pflanzen wie __ wasserpest, __ lilien, __ hornkraut, schachtelhalme etc verwenden, also welche die viel nährstoffe heruasziehen. die __ muscheln würden im mini bleiben,da sie beim filter wohl nichts mehr zu fressen finden, die fischis würden umsiedeln in den größeren. 
ich wollte mich eben mal vorab informieren.


----------



## Digicat (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: gibt es kotfressende fische oder andere tiere*

Servus



> ich wollte mich eben mal vorab informieren


Das ist ja mal eine Ansage  

Aber um nochmal auf den 200L Mini einzugehen.

Hast da jetzt die Goldis und Garnelen noch drinnen.
Habe gerade nach gelesen, die dürftest du schon in gute Hände abgegeben haben  

Das ist sehr gut  , denn bei deinem Mini wären sie elendig zugrunde gegangen.

Also wollen wir mal deinen "Neuen" auf die Sprünge helfen


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: gibt es kotfressende fische oder andere tiere*

Hi,

also in 200L kannst du max. Aquariumfischies halten, musst aber auch dort einen Filter betreiben.

1000 L ist auch noch viel viel zu klein  - lieber keine Fischies.   Mit deinem *mehr* solltest du mind. 5000 L + eben mehr ... meiner Meinung nach einplanen.  Eine Mindesttiefe von 1m sonst musst du die Fischies im Winter immer rausholen und das is ja nicht so toll für die.... Ein kleiner Teich erwärmt sich auch super schnell und dann werden die Fischies gekocht    

Je größer der Teich = desto mehr Pflanzen sind möglich = desto stabiler das biologische Gleichgewicht. 

Das heißt aber nicht das du denn dann mit Fischies vollkrachen solltest  - auch nicht wenn du einen riesen .... 5 Fach Tonnenfilter betreibst ...

Also überleg dir genau was du für Teichbaumöglichkeiten hast.


----------



## Christine (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: gibt es kotfressende fische oder andere tiere*



			
				friesenlady schrieb:
			
		

> im 200l sind ... 3 große teichmuscheln



Darin haben sie aber keine Chance zu überleben. Viel zu wenig Wasser für viel zu viele __ Muscheln. Gib sie Deinen Eltern. Da passen sie rein.



			
				friesenlady schrieb:
			
		

> ich wollte mich eben mal vorab informieren.



Und warum hast Du das dann nicht getan? Dann hättest Du Dir den Blödsinn mit der 200-Liter-Schüssel verkniffen.

Sorry, aber dafür fehlt mir jegliches Verständnis.

Grußlos
Christine


----------



## Annett (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: gibt es kotfressende fische oder andere tiere*

Hallo.

Leute bitte - bleibt nett. 

Wenigstens ist sie jetzt hier und nicht erst, wenn die Fische/__ Muscheln sterben/gestorben sind. 
Das ist doch schon mal ein Anfang. 

Wenn sie sich hier aus der Diskussion ausklinkt, hilft es keinem - vor allem nicht den zusammengepferchten Teichbewohnern.


----------



## Fietje69 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: gibt es kotfressende fische oder andere tiere*

Hallo Friesenlady
es gibt in der tat  Fische die dieses machen zum einen die Gründlinge und zum anderen den Fledermausfisch ist muste hier mal suchen hab ihn heut hier im Forum gesehen diesen sagt man auch nach das er es macht....


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: gibt es kotfressende fische oder andere tiere*

ich kann dazu nur den typischen Spruch vom Karsten zitieren:



> was vorne reinkommt muss auch hinten wieder raus



ergibt also nen prima Nähstoff für die entstehenden Algen


----------



## friesenlady (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: gibt es kotfressende fische oder andere tiere*

den mini behalte ich als wellnessoase mit springbrunnen und so. und warum hätte ich mir den blödsinn verkneifen sollen. viele haben doch auch minis und sogar manche fische.
den __ muscheln gehts prächtig, sie haben sich eingegraben und sind an einer stelle. nahrung haben sie ja auch.
der andere teich wird doch wohl größer.... aber darum gehts hier ja nicht..
ich wollte ja nur wissen ob es irgendwelche tiere gibt und wenn ja welche.


----------



## Plätscher (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: gibt es kotfressende fische oder andere tiere*

Hallo,

mach dir mal nicht soviel sorgen um die Fisch Aa. Wenn der Teich einigermaßen eingefahren ist, die Bepflanzung und wenn Fischbesatz die Filterung stimmt, dann sind genug Helferlein da die die AA in Dünger umwandeln (Bakterien, kleine Insekten usw).


----------



## friesenlady (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: gibt es kotfressende fische oder andere tiere*

wie lange dauert es bis ein teich dieser größe 1500l bis 2000l eingefahren ist. starterbakt. wollte ich hinzugeben. denn regenwasser kann ich leider nicht nutzen,da es aus einer zinkrinne stammt


----------



## Annett (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: gibt es kotfressende fische oder andere tiere*

Hi,

google bitte mal nach Nitritpeak.
Das ist im Teich und im Aquarium das gleiche - die Zeiträume in etwa auch.


----------



## Wuzzel (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: gibt es kotfressende fische oder andere tiere*

Hallo Friesenlady,  

Deine Fische sind jetzt schon zu groß für Deinen Teich ! 
Bei so einem Teich sind die Temperaturunterschiede Tag/Nacht viel zu groß und stressen die Fische. 
Auch 1000-2000 liter sind zu klein für Goldfische.

Ja, Du hast recht, das machen viele so und es kann auch einige Zeit gut gehen, aber es leben auch viele Mensch in Wellblech oder Papphütten ohne Sanitäre Einrichtungen etc. Selbst wenn diese Menschen satt werden sollten ist das sicher nicht der erstrebenswerte Zustand und diese werden sicher auch früher sterben als andere... und das obwohl auch diese Menschen vielleicht mal singen, lachen und feiern. 

Ich hoffe Du verstehst wo ich mit meinem Beispiel hin will. 
Ich will Dir und den __ Muscheln und den Fischen den zeitigen Tod oder unnötige Krankheiten ersparen. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## Christine (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: gibt es kotfressende fische oder andere tiere*



			
				friesenlady schrieb:
			
		

> den mini behalte ich als wellnessoase mit springbrunnen und so. und warum hätte ich mir den blödsinn verkneifen sollen. viele haben doch auch minis und sogar manche fische.
> den __ muscheln gehts prächtig, sie haben sich eingegraben und sind an einer stelle. nahrung haben sie ja auch.
> der andere teich wird doch wohl größer.... aber darum gehts hier ja nicht..
> ich wollte ja nur wissen ob es irgendwelche tiere gibt und wenn ja welche.



Hi Friesenlady,

da hast Du mich falsch verstanden. Ein Miniteich ist natürlich kein Blödsinn, sondern eine sehr schöne Sache. 

Der Spaß ist vorbei, wenn man in ein solch kleines Becken Fische setzt, die sich wie blöd vermehren und eine Größe von 25 bis 30 cm erreichen. Dazu noch Teichmuscheln, die zum Überleben ca. 1000 l Wasservolumen brauchen.

Wenn Du Dich vorher ausreichend informiert hättest, wäre Dir dies - vorausgesetzt Dir liegt wirklich etwas an diesen Lebewesen - nicht passiert.

Manchen passiert es halt auch, dass sie gutgläubig dem "Fachverkäufer" glauben, der nur eines im Sinn hat: Verkaufen, was das Zeug hält. 

Und auch wenn andere in ihren Miniteichen Fische haben - nur weil viele es tun, wird es nicht automatisch richtig. Du wirst hier - zumindest von den "alten Hasen" keinen finden, der dies gutheißt.


----------



## Wuzzel (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: gibt es kotfressende fische oder andere tiere*



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Der Spaß ist vorbei, wenn man in ein solch kleines Becken Fische setzt, die sich wie blöd vermehren und eine Größe von 25 bis 30 cm erreichen.



Blumenelse, 

da muss ich Dir widersprechen, die Fische werden in dem Becken die Größe nicht erreichen sondern mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit vorher sterben oder kümmerwüchsig bleiben 

Wolf


----------



## friesenlady (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: gibt es kotfressende fische oder andere tiere*

also zu den fischen, die sind bei meinen eltern im teich, sind nur noch teichmuscheln drin und die haben sich eingeraben und sind an einer stelle geblieben und das schon seit längerer zeit. von daher geht´s denen gut.

 der andere teich soll mehr als 2000l bekommen und dann kann man auch fischis halten, 4 goldis (450ml pro goldi neues gesetz) das reicht aus.


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: gibt es kotfressende fische oder andere tiere*

Ah ich seh schon, Du bist profi  und kennst Dich sogar mit der gesetzlichen Lage aus, dann brauchst Du meine Hilfe ja nicht mehr und ich klinke mich aus.

Wolf 

450ml pro Fisch ... das Gesetz möchte ich mal sehen. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal klappe halten !


----------



## friesenlady (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: gibt es kotfressende fische oder andere tiere*



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Ah ich seh schon, Du bist profi  und kennst Dich sogar mit der gesetzlichen Lage aus, dann brauchst Du meine Hilfe ja nicht mehr und ich klinke mich aus.
> 
> Wolf
> 
> 450ml pro Fisch ... das Gesetz möchte ich mal sehen. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal klappe halten !




sag habe ich dir was getan,daß du etwas frech zu mir wirst, ich habe es hier aus dem forum, das war neue richtlinien für fischbesatz, da du auch darin deine meinung geäußert hast,weißt du bestimmt was ich meine.
bei goldis soll es so sein, bei kois 1700l.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: gibt es kotfressende fische oder andere tiere*

Hallo zusammen!



			
				friesenlady schrieb:
			
		

> (450ml pro goldi neues gesetz)



Da hast Du dich entweder Verlesen oder Verschrieben.

Nicht 450 ml sondern 450 Liter

Und jetzt Streitet Euch nicht mehr.



Wolf hilf bitte weiter und Du Friesenlady nimm Ratschläge an.



Es fällt manchmal schwer! Aber glaube mir eins:

Wenn ich nicht auf die Forenmitglieder gehört hätte, dann währe mein 6500 Liter Teich auch eine grüne Brühe mit Überbesatz.

.


----------



## Yvonne Mietze (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: gibt es kotfressende fische oder andere tiere*

Edit:

Hab gerade gelesen, dass du "nur" eine Dachterasse hast

Da würd ich persönlich KEINE 1000l-Becken bauen
Auch nicht mit tragenden Wänden drunter (Was auch immer
das heissen mag uswusw)

und schon gar keine Fische einsetzen usw.

MAX ein Wasserspiel oder Mini-Pflanzenteich
mehr nicht

__ Muscheln brauchen auch mehr Wasser, EGAL wie du das siehst
Liess mal bei Wikipedia oder so, wenn du Wolf nicht glaubst...


----------



## friesenlady (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: gibt es kotfressende fische oder andere tiere*

natürlich meine l nicht ml, schreibfehler.
aber ich denke mal ab 5000l mit filter ist fischbesatz ja wohl möglich oder nicht. ja auch nicht übermäßig sondern vieleicht 8-9 goldis oder 3-4 orfen wäre wohl möglich. bei kois müßte schon ab 8000l aufwärts machen.
entweder wird der neue 8-12 oder 6 tausend liter haben, weiß ich aber noch nicht, ist ja auch eine kleine kostenfrage.

wenn sie sich vermehren sollten,kriegen meine eltern und nachbarn welche ab, die haben alle riesen teiche. allerdings sagte mir mein vater einmal, als sie den filter hatten, hatten sie auch wenig junge fische, keine ahnung ob da was dran ist. aber bei ihnen wird es auf natürliche weise geregelt, __ molche, gr.larven fressen gerne fischeier.

erstmal muß sowieso gebaut werden.


----------



## Yvonne Mietze (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: gibt es kotfressende fische oder andere tiere*



			
				friesenlady schrieb:
			
		

> erstmal muß sowieso gebaut werden.



DAS will ich sehen ^^
Werd ich auch, wird bestimmt irhgendwo in den NAchrichten auftauchen


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: gibt es kotfressende fische oder andere tiere*

Hallo friesenlady,

wenn du dich für 8000L und KIO Haltung entscheidest, bedenke das du eine Teichtiefe von min. 2m brauchst und dir bei dieser Haltung sehr hohe laufende Kosten entstehen werden. 
Bei so einer Teichgröße müsstest du dir auch einen speziellen Händler der so große Folien anbietet, suchen - im Baumarkt gibts die erfoderlichen Breiten nicht. Also ich hab für meinen 5 x 4,5 m Teich mit ner 1,25er Tiefe = 8x7 m sprich 56m2 Folie und natürlich entsprechen Vlies gebraucht.

Als Substrat hab ich verschiedene Körnungen Buntkies genommen, diesen in nem Baueimer mit Löchern saubergewaschen und dann rein in den Teich ( zuerst 8-16, danach 50-150 und dann zum Lücken füllen 20-40) - insgesamt 2.500 KG

Ebenso solltest du planen welches __ Filtersystem du möchtest ob mit Bodenablauf als Schwerkraft oder ne gepumpte version bevor du mit dem Bau anfängst.

Beachte auch das der richtige Standort (nicht mehr als 6 h volle Sonnne, nicht direkt unter Bäumen usw.) eine wichtige Rolle spielt. ´

Eine richtige Vorabplanung ist also das A und O 

PS: den blöden Druckfilter auf meinem Bild hab ich schon zurückgegeben - echt doof solche Dinger ... hab mir nun einen großen Durchlauffilter selber gebaut


----------



## friesenlady (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: gibt es kotfressende fische oder andere tiere*

nee ich glaube ein koiteich wird es nicht. zu teuer.
aber was für goldis eben. filter mit uvc und schön feinkörniger sand ,damit die goldis gründeln können.

standort wäre mehr schatten als sonne, sie scheint 3-4 std drauf. also wäre der standort ideal.

weiß noch nicht ob ich fl.teichfolie oder folie nehmen soll. mal ausrechnen.


----------



## goldfisch (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: gibt es kotfressende fische oder andere tiere*

Hallo friesenlady,
passt von der Größe bestimmt nicht in Deinen geplanten Teich 
(siehe https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4790/page-2)
Aber die Tiere haben zumindestens im Aquarium auch Sch. gefressen.
Laut Literatur werden sie in China in Käfigen unter Pfahlbauten gemästet ¿ (Ironie)
Guten Appetit !
PS. Wenn Dein Name etwas mit Deiner Herkunft zu tun hat:
Friesland klinkt nach milden Klima, und es gibt viele kleinbeibende bunte Fische der nördlichen (natürlich auch der südlichen) gemässigten Gebiete,  von denen Du auch welche in Deinen Miniteich halten kannst.
Du sollest nur sicherstellen können, das der Teich nicht vollständig zufriert und die Tiere nicht in die Freiheit entfleuchen.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## friesenlady (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: gibt es kotfressende fische oder andere tiere*



__ goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo friesenlady,
> passt von der Größe bestimmt nicht in Deinen geplanten Teich
> (siehe https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4790/page-2)
> Aber die Tiere haben zumindestens im Aquarium auch Sch. gefressen.
> ...




danke schön
ich glaube aber sie sind doch zu tropisch und würden den winter (auch wenn mild) nicht überstehen
die chinesen essen aber auch alles 

ich habe gelesen ,daß es __ schnecken gibt die algen essen, werde mir die besorgen.

nee der name steht dafür daß ich einen friesen habe (pferdchen)


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: gibt es kotfressende fische oder andere tiere*



			
				friesenlady schrieb:
			
		

> sag habe ich dir was getan,daß du etwas frech zu mir wirst, ich habe es hier aus dem forum, das war neue richtlinien für fischbesatz, da du auch darin deine meinung geäußert hast,weißt du bestimmt was ich meine.
> bei goldis soll es so sein, bei kois 1700l.



Hallo Friesenlady, 

nein ... keine Angst, mir hast Du nichts getan und ich werde auch nicht frech, ich red nur lieber Klartext als lange um den heissen Brei. Ich habe zig Argumente genannt, warum es eben in so kleinen Teichen nicht gut ist Goldfische zu halten - Auf keines bist Du wirklich eingegangen.  

Wenn man sich vertan hat sollte man jedoch lieber den Fehler zugeben als andere als Frech zu titulieren und persönliche Animositäten vorzuwerfen. 

Du beziehst Dich offensichtlich auf diesen Thread ? Wenn Du Dich auf etwas berufst (Ein Gesetz oder ein Posting) dann bitte mit Quellenangabe ! 

1. Ist das kein Gesetz 
2. Ist der Dort genannte Link auf Aquarien bezogen 
3. Steht da, das man Goldfische nicht dauerhaft in Aquarien halten sollte. 
4. Finde ich nichts von 450 ml oder 450 liter oder oder oder ... 
5. Halte ich persönlich nichts von solchen Mindestlitern pro Fisch, denn da ist die Bauart des Teiches nicht berücksichtigt und schon gar keine Mindestteichgröße 
6. Denke ich das wenn man aus Hobby Tiere in Gefangenschaft hält bestrebt sein sollte diesen das Maximum und nicht das Minimum zu bieten. 

Denk drüber nach warum Du Fische halten möchtest. Damit es den Fischen gut geht ? Oder weil Du es willst ? 
Was um alles in der Welt hast Du gegen einen Teich ohne Fische ? 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## friesenlady (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: gibt es kotfressende fische oder andere tiere*

ich möchte schon gerne fische, da wir auch kinder haben und sie gerne welche sehen möchte und ganz ehrlich einen teich ohne fische kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
teich würde reichlich pflanzzonen haben und auch tiefe, damit die fischis überwintern können.

aber letzlich ging es hier um ein anderes thema als teich und fischbesatz.
die eigentliche frage war ja ,ob es kotfressende viecher gibt,die einen mithelfen,den teich sauber zu halten.


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: gibt es kotfressende fische oder andere tiere*

Ja, das merkt man, das es darum geht was Du möchtest und nicht was gut für die Fische ist. Der Vierjährige von meiner Ex Mieterin hat ne kleine Katze als Spielzeug bekommen, die nach kurzer Zeit ins Tierheim gebracht wurde.  Deine Kinder bekommen eben Fische. 
Schade das so wenig einsicht da ist. 
Schade das Du nur das liest was Du lesen willst schade für die Fische... aber ich bin leider nicht Super Wuzzel und kann die Welt nicht retten. 

Wolf


----------



## friesenlady (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: gibt es kotfressende fische oder andere tiere*

bei einer teichgröße von 5000l sind goldis wohl kein problem. wenn es vier sind.
gehört hier zwar nicht rein,aber wir haben ein pferd gekauft,daß die vorbesitzerin nicht gut behandelt und einen faulen zahn hatte .wir haben nochmal 4000 euro gezahlt,damit es wieder gesund wird.
es ist nicht so,daß ich nur das lese,was ich will.aber warum kann ich in einem großen teich keine fische halten? wie gesagt 5000l.


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: gibt es kotfressende fische oder andere tiere*

Warum !? Hab ich doch geschrieben... einfach noch mal nachlesen
5000 liter sind allerdings ne ganz andere Sache als die jetzigen 250 oder die anderen 1000- 2000 

Aber kannst Du mir mal erklären, warum einer Häuser so baut das man das Dach mit ca. 7-10 Tonnen zusätzlich belasten kann ? 
War das ursprünglich für einen Teich geplant ? 
Stell doch mal Bilder ein ! 

Wolf

P.S. vielleicht schaust Du Dir auch mal die Threads mit kranken und toten Fischen und machst ne Strichliste hinter der jeweiligen Literzahl der Besitzer (KHV mal aussen vor)


----------



## sister_in_act (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: gibt es kotfressende fische oder andere tiere*

gibt es kotfressende fische oder andere tiere

friesenlady... 

wer vorne was reinschiebt muß es zwangsläufig hinten rauslassen.
ich habe noch nie was davon gehört, daß ein lebewesen verdautes als luft ausscheidet.
man möge mich berichtigen, falls ich da was  übersehen habe 
ich glaube, daß hier sämtliche  teichleute diese art lebewesen im teich halten würde , gäbe es sie. 
wäre ein problem gelöst: filter unnötig 
nicht böse sein, aber deine frage kann nicht ernst gemeint sein...oder? 

gruß ulla


----------



## Plätscher (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: gibt es kotfressende fische oder andere tiere*



			
				friesenlady schrieb:
			
		

> ich möchte schon gerne fische, da wir auch kinder haben und sie gerne welche sehen möchte und ganz ehrlich einen teich ohne fische kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.



Hallo Friesenlady,

da vertust du dich, ich habe oft Kinder an meinem Teich (5 - 12J) die immer erst sagen das sie die Fische anschauen möchten. Das machen sie auch ca. 5 Min., dann sind die __ Wasserläufer, __ Rückenschwimmer und andere kleine Insekten dran und zwar viel länger und voller Faszination. Wenn ich noch Kinder hätte würde ich keine Fische in den Teich setzen ( Goldelritzen sind wegen ihrer Brutpflege eine Ausnahme in einem mind 5m3 Teich ohne zufüttern), da das Kleinviecherleben für die Blagen viel Interessanter ist.
Was ist son oller __ Goldfisch im Vergleich zur Entwicklung einer Larve zur Libelle? Langweilig, weil er immer dasselbe macht, schwimmen Tagein und Tagaus.

Du schaust in einen Teich und kuckst "wo sind die Fische" , keine da dann fehlt dir was, du bist eben schon darauf geprägt Teich = Fische.
Kinder gehen da Unvoreingenommen ran, sie sehen deshalb sofort viel mehr wie wir "Erwachsenen".

Bau einen Teich mit vielen Pflanzen und ertrage eine zeilang das Genöle der Kinder das da ein Goldfisch herein muß, nach einigen Monaten vermissen sie ihn nicht mehr, gerade wenn du ihnen sagst das die kleinen Insekten die sie täglich beobachten von ihm verspeist werden.

Das sagt dir ein Fischteichbesitzer.


----------



## sternhausen (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: gibt es kotfressende fische oder andere tiere*

Hallo zusammen
Es gibt sehr wohl Kot fressende Fische und zwar sind das __ Wimpelkarpfen oder auch Fledermausfische genannt.
Allerdings um nicht in die vorhergehende sinnlose Diskussion zu sehr einzugreifen, sollten diese Fische genau so wie alle anderen nur in dafür geeigneten Teichen gehalten werden.
Grüsse sternhausen


----------



## sister_in_act (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: gibt es kotfressende fische oder andere tiere*



> ich denke mal nicht das der filter, die am boden liegende kotfaden erwischt, deswegen möchte ich auf natürliche weise den teichboden sauber halten


.

sie nehmen auch kot von anderen fischen zur weiterverwertung auf, ---scheiden  aber  ebenso kot aus. 
quelle :
http://koicompetence.de/xanario/xanario_pinfo.php?language=de&products_id=637&shop_ID=1

ich hatte friesenlady so verstanden, daß sie nach einem tier fragt, daß die gesamten kotstränge eliminiert und selbst keinen produziert.

trotzdem danke sternhausen , wieder was gelernt 

gruß ulla


----------



## friesenlady (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: gibt es kotfressende fische oder andere tiere*

nee ich wollte nur wissen, ob es welche gibt die kot essen(nicht alles) oder andere tiere die kot essen(__ schnecken oder so was in der art), eben so eine teichmüllabführ, kleiner scherz.
außerdem ist mir klar das jeder kot produziert.

die fische sehen ja aus wie kleine haie


----------

